# Purifying Meth



## NikkiNumberNine

Ok, I need someone to check my understanding and dumb this down for me. 

Here's the situation. I have some meth. It's in shards - it looks all pretty and crystal-y, but in fact, it sucks. It's been way cut. With what, I don't know. 

I want to snort it or eat it. 

To do that, I want to purify it, which I have never done before, nor seen done. I realize that will reduce the volume. 

I've searched and read the threads, but most of them are either talking about purifying base, and/or about IVing it. 

I read the section on purifying in the Amphetamine FAQ, which is somewhat helpful but which throws around some terms and phrases I don't quite follow, since I am not a chemist, nor do I play one on TV. 

Here is basically what I _think_ it says, and I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong...

Take your meth. Put it in a container you can heat on your electric stove. _(Like, what, a pot or something?) _Pour acetone into the pot and cover up the meth with it.
Swish it around a little.
Heat it up until it boils. _(Is there a tell-tale smell? What will this look like? Clear? Cloudy? Purple and green with sparks shooting out of it?)_
Take it off the heat.
Eyedropper in some alcohol. _(Like, rubbing alcohol?)_ Just enough alcohol for all the speed to dissolve and stir. _(So, the shards don't dissolve in the acetone? Or was I supposed to crush them up first?)_
Pour this through two coffee filters. _(Into what? Like, a glass jar? Does it matter?)_
Cool it at room temp.
When crystals form, put it in the fridge, and then later _(when?)_ the freezer.

So I think I got all that okay. At least I hope so. But I do not understand what these next two sentences mean. Can someone rephrase this in very simple non-chemistry-person terms?

 "Once the solution has been freezer cooled, filter the crystals out with some coffee filters, then wash the filtered out solid in the funnel with a few drops of alcohol and allow to dry."

I thought I already _had_ filtered it through coffee filters. If it's crystalized, doesn't that mean it's not wet anymore? How can I filter it? 

And what is "filtered out solid"? The stuff that goes through the coffee filter the first time?

*And the really important question:* which is the good part and which is the bad? Is the stuff in the coffee filter the purer meth? Or is the meth the stuff that's in the jar, or whatever?

Bah, I am annoyed that I have to resort to this. But I'd prefer not to poison myself or set my eyebrows or my house on fire, so call it _harm reduction _and explain it me, please!


----------



## Sandbag

Okay, let's give this a shot:
-Only use glass, preferably pyrex containers when dealing with chemicals.
-No, methamp.hcl does not dissolve in acetone.
-It will smell like acetone and will probably be a little cloudy from the undissolved meth swirling around in it assuming you crushed up the meth prior to the process (which is a good idea...ensures that the process is effective as possible).
-I would think they are refering to denatured alcohol (methanol) available at hardware stores across the US.
-Try to use the brown paper filters since they aren't bleached.
-Yeah, a glass jar would be best.
-Move it from the fridge to the freezer when crystals stop forming...they should start forming again once in the feezer.
-Rephrased: Remove the the cold solution and quickly pour it through a filter to collected the crystals and then quickly wash them with a couple drops of cold denatured alcohol (methanol).

I rarely bothered with recrystallizing for purification purposes unless I had a *large* amount of gear to clean...if I needed to clean it I'd use a simpler method by pulling some cut out with a couple acetone rinses (you'll save more of your dope if you make anhydrous acetone via baked epsom salt) and then dump the remaining solid (acetone will dissolve many cuts but not methamp.hcl) into some denat. alcohol where the good shit will dissolve but many cuts won't.  Run that through a filter and then evap the denat to recover the dope.  If you really want to get serious about cleaning it recrystallization is the way to go; but it is a more involved process.  If you want to recrystallize the procedure you have above isn't too clear IMO.  I'd take a look at this:


> Recrystallization
> This is the same as presented above in De-contamination procedure
> Re-crystallization of chili using methanol, denatured alcohol, or 91% isopropyl alc. will grow some very pretty, large crystals and will make your product more pure and much more potent. This is one procedure that is simplicity itself and always produces a major improvement with surprisingly little loss of product.
> Super pure crystals, using denatured alc. and vision ware
> After the chili was pulled out of the toluene (non-polar solution) using HCl and water, It was run through a filter and placed in a vision ware bowl for evaporation. The water was evaporated leaving the crude raw Crystals.
> These were crushed and washed with ice cold dry(25%-cooked-epsom salts-inside-the-acetone-container/75%-acetone) acetone. Using a filter with cotton-ball-tipped and five or ten filters, use this to ensure the acetone is 100% stripped of not only the water which may have condensed, but the dessicant used inside!! The epsom salts. It should pour a clear liquid. Don't getsloppy here now ya hear?!
> 
> 
> The washed Crystals were then dissolved in hot denatured alc. the alcohol was boiled away until the first sign of skin forming or the first sign of crystallization noted. Remove from the heat add enough alcohol to remove the skinning so no more crystallization can be seen then add 20 ml of acetone, if it turns cloudy add alcohol drop wise until it is clear again cover and place in freezer 6 hours or more( overnight is great) you will return to find crystals floating in the liquor.
> Rapidly filter out the cold crystals , then wash them with a little cold alcohol to remove any gakk on the surface and in the outer crystal layer, set out to dry..
> All three steps were performed without ever removing the chili from the vision ware bowl.


^Basic recrystallization procedure^



> Recrystallization details
> The Chili is dissolved in a minimum amount of dry alcohol, this is heated, USING a Safety fan (Always) as needed to get it to dissolve , bring it to a soft boil . Continue boiling until you begin to see the chili form crystals on the surface of the alcohol.  This is a super saturated solution . Add a little alcohol to dissolve the skin again, and add 20 ml of acetone.  Then cover and set in freezer, as the temperature drops, crystals will form.  Leave in freezer for 6 to 12 hours or even longer. Generally the longer in the freezer the bigger and better will be the crystals.


^Tips and a little safety info...make sure everything is well ventilated...this is how people blow themselves up and make tweakers look like special-ed chemists^

PS.  Feel free to ask if something is unclear...I'll do my best to put it in layman's terms and if I can't I know there are others who can. 

PPS. Mods, if this is too close to posting a synth procedure feel free to edit/delete my post.  I could just PM her a link or two or something instead.


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Thank you Sandbag, that helps a lot! You rock. 

I also don't want to post anything I should not, and I was hoping that asking to have something that's in the BL FAQ clarified would be OK. 

If it's not, then obviously the mods can delete it, and I won't be pissy, although I'll be disappointed. I do value the information that I get from here...


----------



## fasteddie

Sandbag-I would think they are refering to denatured alcohol (methanol) available at hardware stores across the US.
^Tips and a little safety info...make sure everything is well ventilated...this is how people blow themselves up and make tweakers look like special-ed chemists^

PS.  Feel free to ask if something is unclear...I'll do my best to put it in layman's terms and if I can't I know there are others who can. 

PPS. Mods said:
			
		

> Minor correction: hardware alcohol is usually ethanol, with a bit of methanol to denature it, and substantial water. One is better off using "Heet" (dry gas) which is pretty pure methanol. Still needs to be dried.
> 
> Your safety points are very well taken. Acetone is as flammable as fuck.


----------



## fasteddie

NikkiNumberNine said:
			
		

> Thank you Sandbag, that helps a lot! You rock.
> 
> I also don't want to post anything I should not, and I was hoping that asking to have something that's in the BL FAQ clarified would be OK.
> 
> If it's not, then obviously the mods can delete it, and I won't be pissy, although I'll be disappointed. I do value the information that I get from here...



A wash with *dry* acetone is the easiest thing to do. It'll get rid of lots of toxins that are...well, even worse for you than meth.

If you want to get into recrystallizing things, by all means play around...but unless you're working with a *lot* of gear, expect significant losses.


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

I have an eight-ball, less about 2 lines, which is what it took me to decide that I had crap meth that wasn't worth doing.

Ok, maybe I'll try the dry acetone wash.  This is not my idea of a good time, at all, but I may as well try it.


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

fasteddie said:
			
		

> Minor correction: hardware alcohol is usually ethanol, with a bit of methanol to denature it, and substantial water. One is better off using "Heet" (dry gas) which is pretty pure methanol. Still needs to be dried.



Ok, I googled "Heet", so now I know what that is. You put in car gas tanks, so I assume it's a liquid, and you seem to be saying I have to dry it first? How does one do that?


----------



## fasteddie

Get some epsom salts (magnesium sulfate heptahydrate) and put it in a pie plate. Spread it out. Put it in the oven and turn it on HIGH.

(here's yer optional Chem Lesson...MgSO4, MW = 120; 7 [hepta....get it?]H2O that's 7 times 18 (18 being the MW of H2O = water) = 126. That means that there's more WATER in the damn Epsom salts than there is Mag Sulfate)

It will partly liquify...get all bubbly...thats normal. Keep heating it. Bake the shit outta it. 

At the end it'll turn into a, like, ROCK. This is magnesium sulfate, anhydrous. Powder that shit up.

Get some nice little brown, narrow mouthed bottles. Put some of your powdered magnesium sulfate, anhydrous, in each. (let it cool, first!) Now, fill one of the the bottles up with your HEET, and the other with some of that hardware store acetone. Shake them up, a few times...let em settle...that will take a couple hours. 

Now, you have DRY methanol and DRY acetone. 

*Extinguish all cigarettes.* Take your crank, wash it first with the acetone. If it's "peanut butter" crank,  there'll be little dirt bombs of shit, mush them up. 
it'll look like a fucking MIRACLE. All the brown waxy crap will dissolve....leaving a snowstorm of the purest of the pure. Filter it. What stays in the filter is what you want. Dry the product (the best way is to get a little saucer, put it on top of a little bowl of HOT water...leave it in a well ventilated area till there's no more acetone smell. What you have now will be LOTS better than what you started with. The acetone, that came through the filter...it's CRAP. Flush it down the toilet.

Not good enough? OK. Take your purified product, dissolve it in the dried HEET. There's stuff that don't dissolve? Then, filter again. This time, keep what comes through the filter. The stuff that stays in the filter....it's BUNK, toss it.

Now, take that stuff that comes through the filter, the HEET solution (now you're a chemist, let's call it by its right name, methanol) and evaporate it, SLOWLY. In a *well ventilated *area - methanol is poisonous. It won't leave poison in your gear, just make sure it all evaporates. Be patient...let it be...then, watch the crystal magic. Once it's ALL evaporated, do just one more acetone wash. Keep the stuff in the filter. Dry it, as described above. 

Now, go for it!

Now, you're not some clueless rube, suckin' down what some dealer gives you.

Now, you're hip.

Now, you can look at what "came back"; armed with that knowledge, you can go to your dealer and say, if it's lots less than you started with:

BULLSHIT, MOTHERFUCKER! That last stuff you sold me was CRAP. This time, weigh what you're giving me outta the GOOD BAG, save the CRAP for the highschool punks.


----------



## yucatanboy2

As a chemically educated person, i would recommend an acid/base extraction with lye and muriatic acid solutions.  You can precipitate your HCl salt out of something like hexane or diethyl ether (both of which are volatile and very very flammable) that will completely evaporate.  Unfortunately you need good organic solvents for this, and a vacuum line/rotovap to ensure you remove all the nasty solvent.  

With what you can get, easily fasteddie's method is fairly sound as long as methHCl is insoluble in acetone and soluble in methanol (and honestly, i really don't know because i don't play around with meth)


----------



## fasteddie

yucatanboy2 said:
			
		

> As a chemically educated person, i would recommend an acid/base extraction with lye and muriatic acid solutions.  You can precipitate your HCl salt out of something like hexane or diethyl ether (both of which are volatile and very very flammable) that will completely evaporate.  Unfortunately you need good organic solvents for this, and a vacuum line/rotovap to ensure you remove all the nasty solvent.
> 
> With what you can get, easily fasteddie's method is fairly sound as long as methHCl is insoluble in acetone and soluble in methanol (and honestly, i really don't know because i don't play around with meth)



Ether is good. Dangerous, though. Flammable as FUCK. Hexane...not so good. It's too non polar to be a good solvent for meth freebase. It's flammable too, but not quite so much as ether.

"With what you can get, easily fasteddie's method is fairly sound as long as methHCl is insoluble in acetone and soluble in methanol (and honestly, i really don't know because i don't play around with meth)"

I don't, either. Land's sakes, meth is ILLEGAL! But a cousin of my friend Elmer who knows somebody who used to blow Ted Haggard for nickels and give change assures me that Meth HCl is virtually insoluble in anhydrous acetone, plenty soluble in methanol.


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Thanks, Fasteddie, that's extremely helpful, I appreciate it...


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Update: I just wanted to say that I did the simple acetone wash as described by fasteddie in post #8, I didn't set fire to anything, and wow, it worked great! I did some of the meth, and it was pretty good. So thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Just_A_Bloke

Just want to bump this one up again. 

Some meth obtained for dirt cheap (because it was so crappy) given it a few washes with acetone. 

But the stuff i was given was pink (told food dye was put in it to attract the music festival fluro crowd) now my question is, even after a few washes, the pink is still there. It is appearently only food dye, will food dye get washed out with this method? Or do i need another solvent other than acetone.

I would ideally like to get it to a purity that is smokable.


----------



## rb808

I believe anhydrous acetone can be bought that way, so you don't have to make your own. Looks like a pretty legit process, though.


----------



## iceicebaby

The anhydrous acetone method definitely worked great for me when I used to get some cut up ass shards. Great thread here!


----------



## kman66

hi!     
 what is the best and easy  way to reduce p_2__p ?


----------



## tricomb

kman66 said:


> hi!
> what is the best and easy  way to reduce p_2__p ?




Hello, we do not allow synthesis discussion on bluelight.

@NOTE TO ALL: ACETONE IS EXPLOSIVELY FLAMMABLE, FIVE TIMES MORE SO THAN GASOLINE. USE IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA AWAY FROM ANY SOURCES OF FLAME OR STATIC DISCHARGE.


----------



## kman66

so can you tell me please on witch forum that i can  discuss about *snip*?


----------



## Pjkt2501

Ah this was left open, whoops.

We also can't refer you to other forums, sorry.


----------

